# Turner Motorsport Finishes Second in GT at Road America - Back to Back Podiums



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Bill Auberlen and Paul Dalla Lana, driving the No. 94 Turner Motorsport BMW M3, finished second in Saturday's two-hour Rolex 250 at Road America, in Elkhart Lake, Wis. The duo's second consecutive GT class podium finish - following a win at Mid-Ohio two weeks ago - moves the Turner Motorsport team to fourth in the GT point standings.

Turner Motorsport now heads into the second half of the 2012 Grand Am Rolex Sports Car season and the July 1 Sahlen's Six Hours of the Glen for the second round of the North American Endurance Championship with a six-race streak of finishing fifth or higher. After a 15th place finish at the season-opening Rolex 24 at Daytona the No. 94 BMW M3 has finished fifth at Barber Motorsports Park; fifth at Homestead-Miami Speedway; fourth at New Jersey Motorsports Park; fifth at Detroit; first at Mid-Ohio and second at Road America.

"June is a tough month with four race weekends," said Will Turner. "I am extremely appreciative of everyone on the team for being so willing to put their own lives on hold and work so hard for our success."

The Sahlen's Six Hours of the Glen will see Auberlen and Dalla Lana joined by Billy Johnson as the third driver. Last year the No. 94 M3 finished 11th after a broken front suspension slowed Auberlen, Dalla Lana and Joey Hand.

"We are looking for a much better result at this weekend's six-hour race at Watkins Glen than last year," continued Turner. "We tested there in May and it has been a key component in our recent success. Mid-Ohio and Road America have underlined the fact that our GT M3 will challenge for the top of the podium in the second half of the season."

Live timing and scoring from practice, qualifying and both races can be found on grand-am.com. The Continental Tire 150 at the Glen takes the green flag a 3:00 p.m. Saturday, June 30 and will be televised on SPEED television on July 8 at 12:00 p.m. ET. The Sahlen's Six Hours of the Glen will be televised live on SPEED television beginning at 11:00 a.m. Sunday, July 1.


----------

